# Anyone have a router tracer?



## Metalguy (Feb 22, 2014)

I have acquired a Milescraft model#7000 Router tracer, and I have no idea how to use it! I contacted Milescraft and the lady was very nice, but she said that it was so old she couldn't find any info on it. Does anyone out there have one of these or know of someone that has one these that might have a manual or set of instructions for this. Shoot, I'll even take an explanation!


----------

